# libera da che?



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

*Si è incontrata con 100 dei 300 uomini che le hanno scritto. A letto solo con la metà di loro*

*«Voglio sesso», 50 partner in tre mesi
*

*Poi Facebook le chiude il profilo. Interrotta la maratona erotica di una 23enne inglese *


_*LONDRA  -* Si chiama Laura Michaels e nel settembre scorso aveva creato un gruppo sul sito sociale Facebook, chiamato «Ho bisogno di sesso». E secondo quanto racconta il quotidiano britannico Sun, l'iniziativa ha avuto un grande successo: ben 100 uomini avevano iniziato a chattare con lei sul sito e con 50 di loro aveva avuto rapporti sessuali. Il tutto in tre mesi, prima che i gestori di Facebook chiudessero la sua pagina. _
_*RELAZIONI FINITE MALE - *Il quotidiano pubblica il diario della ragazza, che ha 23 anni, oltre che per solleticare la curiosità dei lettori, anche per avvertire sui pericoli della rete. Non tanto per i rapporti tra adulti consenzienti, ma perchè molti minori finiscono in certi gruppi o spazi virtuali senza nemmeno rendersi conto dei rischi. Laura dice di aver voluto creare il gruppo su Facebook dopo una serie di relazioni finite male, che l'avevano portata a non volere più rapporti stabili. Così ha messo il sottotitolo «Mandatemi la vostra fotografia, se mi piacete ci incontreremo». _

_*«MI SENTO LIBERA E LIBERATA» - *In 300 si sono iscritti al suo gruppo (35 nei primi dieci minuti dalla creazione della pagina). Con circa 100 di loro Laura si è data un appuntamento in bar o locali, e con 50 l'incontro è finito a letto. Dopo di che ha praticamente smesso, anche perchè Facebook ha chiuso il suo gruppo, giudicato in contrasto con le regole del sito, e ora è tornata a conoscere persone in modi più tradizionali. La ragazza dice di essere consapevole che per molti lei è poco più che una prostituta, e che per altri «potrei farmi pagare per essere andata a letto con così tanti uomini. Ma io non la vedo così, stavo solo soddisfacendo un mio desiderio. Mi sento una donna libera e liberata e penso che sia bellissimo che internet mi dia una possibilità del genere. So che c'è del rischio, ma fa parte dell'eccitazione. Ma ogni volta dicevo a un amico fidato dove andavo, e ho sempre praticato sesso sicuro»._


Oh! Una sincera. Almeno una che dice quello che vuole senza inventarsi tante  puttanate.
Eppure parla di libertà. E' questo che non capisco.
Libera e liberata.
ma trombare rende liberi??


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Si è incontrata con 100 dei 300 uomini che le hanno scritto. A letto solo con la metà di loro*
> 
> *«Voglio sesso», 50 partner in tre mesi*
> 
> ...


Certo che no...ma se ti piace farlo, e lo fai senza problemi...beh un po' di libertà l'hai realizzata.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Ma a me sembra piu' una ricerca ossessiva che altro... ma le inglesi si sa... credono che per tenersi un uomo debbano fargli un p.....o alla prima uscita....anzi ancor prima di presentarsi


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che no...ma se ti piace farlo, e lo fai senza problemi...beh un po' di libertà l'hai realizzata.


ma perchè? c'è ancora qualcuno che non si sente libero di trombare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








è questo che intendo. Sembra che abbiano scoperto l'acqua calda


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma a me sembra piu' una ricerca ossessiva che altro... ma le inglesi si sa... credono che per tenersi un uomo debbano fargli un p.....o alla prima uscita....anzi ancor prima di presentarsi


mica solo le inglesi


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mica solo le inglesi


Vero pero' loro mancano proprio di classe a parer mio... bevono troppo... e se lo dico io vuol dire che bevono veramente troppo!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero pero' loro mancano proprio di classe a parer mio... bevono troppo... e se lo dico io vuol dire che bevono veramente troppo!!!

















mi ricordo una mattina che ho preso un treno da londra per edimburgo e ho incontrato alle *ore 7,00* una comitiva di scozzesi bevuti come dei cosacchi.
cazzarola, 7 di mattina , colazione con whisky e vodka....


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi ricordo una mattina che ho preso un treno da londra per edimburgo e ho incontrato alle *ore 7,00* una comitiva di scozzesi bevuti come dei cosacchi.
> cazzarola, 7 di mattina , colazione con whisky e vodka....


I sabato sera a Londra sono una cosa vomitevole... ragazze mezze nude pure d'inverno... cotte come caprioli a vomitare negli angoli... la Gran Bretagna ha il piu' alto numero di stupri... non mi ricordo quante migliaglia di ragazze vengono stuprate ogni anno nella sola area londinese... senza contare gli stupri che non vengono denunciati e quelli che non vengono considerati stupri...


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che no...ma se ti piace farlo, e lo fai senza problemi...beh un po' di libertà l'hai realizzata.


non v'è dubbio. l'errore sta nel  pensare che necessariamente  gli altri abbiano  tuoi stessi desideri inconfessati e possano invidiarti quando l'obiettivo, in realtà ,sarebbe anche troppo semplice


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *ma perchè? c'è ancora qualcuno che non si sente libero di trombare*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma è una battuta o cosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è una battuta o cosa?


no. Non è una battuta.
Io non ne conosco.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> non v'è dubbio. l'errore sta nel pensare che necessariamente gli altri abbiano tuoi stessi desideri inconfessati e possano invidiarti quando l'obiettivo, in realtà ,sarebbe anche troppo semplice


L'errore di chi?


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. Non è una battuta.
> *Io non ne conosco.*


Addirittura... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credi che tutti quanti, soprattutto in Italia, vivano il sesso così liberamente? Non parlo dell'esempio citato sopra, ma mi riferisco ad una normale vita sessuale.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Cosa


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'errore di chi?


di quelli che etichettano e che ,evidentemente, non stanno sempre da una parte sola


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Addirittura...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non avrebbe senso che ti dicessi balle no?
io non conosco donne che si fanno problemi a trombare se ne hanno voglia.
e nemmeno di parlarne.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non avrebbe senso che ti dicessi balle no?
> io non conosco donne che si fanno problemi a trombare se ne hanno voglia.
> e nemmeno di parlarne.


Magari esci da quelle che conosci tu, e rispondimi di nuovo...un singolo non è tanto rappresentativo come campione, non pensi?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non avrebbe senso che ti dicessi balle no?
> io non conosco donne che si fanno problemi a trombare se ne hanno voglia.
> e nemmeno di parlarne.



Comunque pure io non ne conosco


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> di quelli che etichettano e che ,evidentemente, non stanno sempre da una parte sola


certo che no.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Magari esci da quelle che conosci tu, e rispondimi di nuovo...un singolo non è tanto rappresentativo come campione, non pensi?


scusa, ma io parlo di quello che conosco.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Moltimodi uno non fa statistica... pero' guarda che che realmente non credo ci siano tante donne a farsi tanti problemi... forse quelle piu' in la con gli anni... ma la mia generazione gli uomini se li mangia e poi sputa il preservativo con un rutto (pardon)

magari tante non lo fanno apertamente... ma non ci vedo nulla di male a mantenersi stretta la propria vita privata... se voglio trombare non ho bisogno di scrivermelo sulla fronte


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi uno non fa statistica... pero' guarda che che realmente non credo ci siano tante donne a farsi tanti problemi... forse quelle piu' in la con gli anni... ma la mia generazione gli uomini se li mangia e *poi sputa il preservativo con un rutto* (pardon)












   che zozzona!!

Io credo che l'unica differenza è che oggi lo si dichiara ai 4 venti.
Me ne son fatta 12, uno così l'altro cosà.
Ma a chi piace trombare l'ha sempre fatto e continuerà a farlo senza tante menate (giustamente)


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

in questo momento io non mi pongo il problema perchè mi sento totalmente appagata.
credo però che ne avrei molti a trovare un uomo che mi piaccia veramente.
cioè...non si tratta di moralismo  ma di selettività


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa, ma io parlo di quello che conosco.


A parte i tuoi conoscenti, non ti sei fatta nessuna idea di questo paese? Della gente che ci vive...dei problemi che possono avere certe donne, in ambienti diverso dal tuo?


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi uno non fa statistica... pero' guarda che che realmente non credo ci siano tante donne a farsi tanti problemi... forse quelle piu' in la con gli anni... ma la mia generazione gli uomini se li mangia e poi sputa il preservativo con un rutto (pardon)
> 
> magari tante non lo fanno apertamente... ma non ci vedo nulla di male a mantenersi stretta la propria vita privata... se voglio trombare non ho bisogno di scrivermelo sulla fronte


Ma dai...ma cosa c'entra la statistica. L'ultima frase poi la trovo totalmente fuori contesto...ovvio che una non se lo scrive sulla fronte.
Ok, sinceramente...pensavo si volesse discutere. Ciao.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A parte i tuoi conoscenti, non ti sei fatta nessuna idea di questo paese? Della gente che ci vive...dei problemi che possono avere certe donne, in ambienti diverso dal tuo?


Certo. Vivo a milano, ho un lavoro che mi mette in contatto con molte persone, ho a che fare con molta gente, ho amiche, conoscenti e leggo i giornali. Frequento le donne.
E da quel che vedo, sento  e leggo mi sembra proprio che nessuno oggi abbia molti problemi .


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non avrebbe senso che ti dicessi balle no?
> io non conosco donne che si fanno problemi a trombare se ne hanno voglia.
> e nemmeno di parlarne.


Invece io ne conosco eccome, non molte, ma ce ne sono.
Io personalmente anche prima di sposarmi, nei momenti in cui ero single, non ho mai avuto avventure puramente sessuali con nessuno. 
In ogni modo non capisco neanche io come ci si possa sentire liberi nel fare sesso a volontà con chiunque...per me una/uno può fare un pò quello che crede.
Non li giudico di sicuro, anzi, sono contenta per lei che si sia tolta una voglia.
Ma da qui ad invidiarla ne passa...


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Certo. *Vivo a milano*, ho un lavoro che mi mette in contatto con molte persone, ho a che fare con molta gente, ho amiche, conoscenti e leggo i giornali. Frequento le donne.
> E da quel che vedo, sento e leggo mi sembra proprio che nessuno oggi abbia molti problemi .


L'Italia non si ferma a Milano.


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2008)

sai cosa penso multi? che tu ti riferisca alle donne sposate.
Per quelle non sposate la storia è diversa.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *Invece io ne conosco eccome*, non molte, ma ce ne sono.
> Io personalmente anche prima di sposarmi, nei momenti in cui ero single, non ho mai avuto avventure puramente sessuali con nessuno.
> In ogni modo non capisco neanche io come ci si possa sentire liberi nel fare sesso a volontà con chiunque...per me una/uno può fare un pò quello che crede.
> Non li giudico di sicuro, anzi, sono contenta per lei che si sia tolta una voglia.
> Ma da qui ad invidiarla ne passa...


No no...in Italia, tutte divorano preservativi e poi li ruttano.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma dai...ma cosa c'entra la statistica. L'ultima frase poi la trovo totalmente fuori contesto...ovvio che una non se lo scrive sulla fronte.
> Ok, sinceramente...pensavo si volesse discutere. Ciao.



Scusa ma se dici che una persona non e' campione sufficiente di che cosa parli se non di una statistica... 
Comunque hai ragione ciao...


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

Comunque credo che invece la cosa continui a stupire (quella di fare sesso con molti partner).
Proprio stamattina ho letto che a Londra ha fatto scalpore la dichiarazione di Nick Clegg, leader dei liberal-democratici britannici che dice di aver fatto sesso con una trentina di donne.
Lui ha 40 anni e perfino il Guardian gli ha dedicato la copertina!!
Rendiamoci conto.
Appena ho letto la notizia mi è venuto da dire un bel "ma chi se ne frega!!"
Tutto il mondo è paese...


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sai cosa penso multi? che tu ti riferisca alle donne sposate.
> Per quelle non sposate la storia è diversa.


io credo che ci si dimentichi di persone che hanno contesti familiari e sociali assai diversi. Che vivono in realtà, magari piccole, in cui il giudizio della comunità sia pesante come un macigno. Di persone che non hanno gli strumenti elaborativi che possiamo avere noi. 
E credo che di donne ancora così, ingabbiate...ce ne siano ancora tantissime.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No no...in Italia, tutte divorano preservativi e poi li ruttano.



Guarda io ho parlato della mia generazione... le trentenni... forse non lo dicono a te... am tu sai tutto... quindi che cazzo me ne frega!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'Italia non si ferma a Milano.


certo. Ma non leggo il gazzettino padano, non guardo i tg regionali e per lavoro frequento persone di tutta italia con le quali, spesso e volentieri, vengo in confidenza e chiacchero, frequento forum e bloggers pieni di donne che si raccontano.
Tu hai l'impressione che oggi le donne non siano libere di fare sesso?
Abbiamo un'impressione diversa
Non capisco.
Anche questo forum mi sembra non sia frequentato da donne che si fanno molti problemiad esprimere liberamente la loro libertà sessuale.
E non mi sembra siano tutte di milano


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Certo. Vivo a milano, ho un lavoro che mi mette in contatto con molte persone, ho a che fare con molta gente, ho amiche, conoscenti e leggo i giornali. Frequento le donne.
> E da quel che vedo, sento  e leggo mi sembra proprio che nessuno oggi abbia molti problemi .


Ma a Milano si tromba?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   pensavo che si lavorasse solo, con tutto il da fare per mantenere Roma ladrona  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ed il Sud sfaticato  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Buondi!


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda io ho parlato della mia generazione... le trentenni... forse non lo dicono a te... am tu sai tutto... quindi che cazzo me ne frega!!!


ma che cazzo so tutto...ok secondo te le trentenni italiane sbranano preservativi. Secondo me, quella che pretende di saper tutto sei tu.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda io ho parlato della mia generazione... le trentenni... forse non lo dicono a te... am tu sai tutto... quindi che cazzo me ne frega!!!


hai dimenticato: comunque ciao


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo. Ma non leggo il gazzettino padano, non guardo i tg regionali e per lavoro frequento persone di tutta italia con le quali, spesso e volentieri, vengo in confidenza e chiacchero, frequento forum e bloggers pieni di donne che si raccontano.
> Tu hai l'impressione che oggi le donne non siano libere di fare sesso?
> Abbiamo un'impressione diversa
> Non capisco.
> ...


Milano l'ho evidenziata perchè l'hai citata tu. Vuoi pensare che le donne italiane siano tutte libere sessualmente? Che non subiscano condizionamenti sociali, familiari, religiosi? Ok..io invece penso proprio di no. La vediamo diversamente, tutto qui.


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> io credo che ci si dimentichi di persone che hanno contesti familiari e sociali assai diversi. Che vivono in realtà, magari piccole, in cui il giudizio della comunità sia pesante come un macigno. Di persone che non hanno gli strumenti elaborativi che possiamo avere noi.
> E credo che di donne ancora così, ingabbiate...ce ne siano ancora tantissime.


Secondo me ce ne sono davvero ancora tante.
In ogni modo ci sono anche quelle che potrebbero benissimo fare sesso liberamente ma semplicemente non ne hanno voglia.
Personalmente non me ne può fregare di meno di andare a letto subuto con uno appena conosciuto...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma a Milano si tromba?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì,  a milano si lavora e anche molto, indipendentemente da roma
Ma tra un lavoro e l'altro si aprono le gambe (milano gambe  aperte, milano che ride e si diverte come diceva Lucio Dalla)

e comunque ciao.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *Secondo me ce ne sono davvero ancora tante*.
> In ogni modo ci sono anche quelle che potrebbero benissimo fare sesso liberamente ma semplicemente non ne hanno voglia.
> Personalmente non me ne può fregare di meno di andare a letto subuto con uno appena conosciuto...


Certo che ce ne sono. 
Ma infatti...la stupida licenziosità fine a se stessa, che porta ad omologarti ad un modello opposto, non è una scelta libera. Si diventa pupazzi libertini invece che pupazzi inibiti.


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì,  a milano si lavora e anche molto, indipendentemente da roma
> Ma tra un lavoro e l'altro si aprono le gambe (milano gambe  aperte, milano che ride e si diverte come diceva Lucio Dalla)
> 
> e comunque ciao.


Comunque  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ciao.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

volevo salutare anche io moltimodi
ciao


a me meraviglia solo che sia così semplice trovare uomini che piacciano
l'avevo già detto?


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che ce ne sono.
> Ma infatti...la stupida licenziosità fine a se stessa, che porta ad omologarti ad un modello opposto, non è una scelta libera. Si diventa pupazzi libertini invece che pupazzi inibiti.


l''hai detto


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> volevo salutare anche io moltimodi
> ciao
> 
> 
> ...


ciao femmina.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Milano l'ho evidenziata perchè l'hai citata tu. Vuoi pensare che le donne italiane siano tutte libere sessualmente? Che non subiscano condizionamenti sociali, familiari, religiosi? Ok..io invece penso proprio di no. La vediamo diversamente, tutto qui.



non ho detto che *tutte* le donne sono libere sessualmente.
Ho detto che la maggior parte lo è da molto tempo.
Esistono ancora piccoli paesini e realtà dove una donna ha problemi ma sono realtà sempre più difficili da trovare. per fortuna 

	
	
		
		
	


	




citavo milano perchè è la mia città.
Non per farne un campione.
comunque certo, la pensiamo diversamente


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho detto che *tutte* le donne sono libere sessualmente.
> Ho detto che la maggior parte lo è da molto tempo.
> Esistono ancora piccoli paesini e realtà dove una donna ha problemi ma sono realtà sempre più difficili da trovare. per fortuna
> 
> ...


si...è una questione di quantità...tu pensi che la maggior parte lo è da molto tempo. Io invece penso che siano ancora tantissime per cui questo non valga. E che in certe zone Italia, la maggior parte stia ancora dall'altra parte. Purtroppo.


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo. Ma non leggo il gazzettino padano, non guardo i tg regionali e per lavoro frequento persone di tutta italia con le quali, spesso e volentieri, vengo in confidenza e chiacchero, frequento forum e bloggers pieni di donne che si raccontano.
> Tu hai l'impressione che oggi le donne non siano libere di fare sesso?
> Abbiamo un'impressione diversa
> Non capisco.
> ...


Ma tu hai idea di tutti i paesini chiusi e bigotti che esistono nel sud Italia?
Guarda che li manco hanno internet...
Ho amici che provengono da quelle realtà e vi assicuro che non sono le nostre...la mentalità è chiusissima e ho sentito cose che fanno venire la pelle d'oca riguardo al sesso...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho detto che *tutte* le donne sono libere sessualmente.
> Ho detto che la maggior parte lo è da molto tempo.
> Esistono ancora piccoli paesini e realtà dove una donna ha problemi ma sono realtà sempre più difficili da trovare. per fortuna
> 
> ...


Ti quoto ed aggiungo che non solo le donne subiscono condizionamenti sociali o religiosi... gli uomini pure... magari ne parlano ancora meno delle donne... ma come hai detto sono piccoli paesini... inoltre internet sta lentamente eliminando le barriere...


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho detto che *tutte* le donne sono libere sessualmente.
> Ho detto che la maggior parte lo è da molto tempo.
> Esistono ancora piccoli paesini e realtà dove una donna ha problemi ma sono realtà sempre più difficili da trovare. per fortuna
> 
> ...


Ho letto adesso...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma tu hai idea di tutti i paesini chiusi e bigotti che esistono nel sud Italia?
> Guarda che li manco hanno internet...
> Ho amici che provengono da quelle realtà e vi assicuro che non sono le nostre...la mentalità è chiusissima e ho sentito cose che fanno venire la pelle d'oca riguardo al sesso...



I casi di paesini bigotti esistono in tutto il mondo... ma sono casi


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2008)

è chiaro che non si può generalizzare e che ognuno parla per sua esperienza personale e per le sue conoscenze. Così come è chiaro che in una città come   milano la vita sessuale femminile sia diversa che a viggiù.
Però io personalmente credo che la libertà sessaule sia una prerogativa delle donne di oggi. Il discorso sarebbe forse capire come mai, pur libere di goderci il sesso come ci piace ci sia tanta insoddisfazione e infelicità


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Vabbuo' ... buona giornata con tanta salute ...


ARRIVEDOOOOOORCI


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> volevo salutare anche io moltimodi
> ciao
> 
> 
> ...


E' quello che mi chiedo...sarò sfortunata io...ma si contano con il contagocce quelli che trovo attraenti (e non solo fisicamente)


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma tu hai idea di tutti i paesini chiusi e bigotti che esistono nel sud Italia?
> Guarda che li manco hanno internet...
> Ho amici che provengono da quelle realtà e vi assicuro che non sono le nostre...la mentalità è chiusissima e ho sentito cose che fanno venire la pelle d'oca riguardo al sesso...


ho conosciuto pugliesi e siciliani molto più liberi e aperti di me.
Non nego assolutamente quello che dite.
Mi pare però che internet ormai permetta a tutti di conoscere più gente e più modi e culture diverse dalla propria.
Vedi chat, forums, blog e cose così.
comunque se volete mi dò una martellata sul cofano eh?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbuo' ... buona giornata con tanta salute ...
> 
> 
> ARRIVEDOOOOOORCI


te ne vai già?


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *Ma tu hai idea di tutti i paesini chiusi e bigotti che esistono nel sud Italia?*
> *Guarda che li manco hanno internet*...
> Ho amici che provengono da quelle realtà e vi assicuro che non sono le nostre...la mentalità è chiusissima e ho sentito cose che fanno venire la pelle d'oca riguardo al sesso*.*..


Mi sa di no...


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho conosciuto pugliesi e siciliani molto più liberi e aperti di me.
> Non nego assolutamente quello che dite.
> Mi pare però che internet ormai permetta a tutti di conoscere più gente e più modi e culture diverse dalla propria.
> Vedi chat, forums, blog e cose così.
> *comunque se volete mi dò una martellata sul cofano* eh?


Esagerata


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho conosciuto pugliesi e siciliani molto più liberi e aperti di me.
> Non nego assolutamente quello che dite.
> Mi pare però che internet ormai permetta a tutti di conoscere più gente e più modi e culture diverse dalla propria.
> Vedi chat, forums, blog e cose così.
> *comunque se volete mi dò una martellata sul cofano eh?*


si


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> te ne vai già?



SI ... non voglio parlare di Nord, Sud poi si arriva alla monnezza e cazzi sparsi e m'incazzzo  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Abbasso l'italianetta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... Viva le persone  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI ... non voglio parlare di Nord, Sud poi si arriva alla monnezza e cazzi sparsi e m'incazzzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa , ma ne hai parlato tu e io ti ho risposto con una battuta.
Chi ne parla??


----------



## La Lupa (3 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> a me meraviglia solo che sia così *semplice trovare uomini che piacciano*
> l'avevo già detto?


Ecco, per me questa sarebbe la vera notizia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






'giorno ragazzi e... comunque ciao.


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI ... non voglio parlare di Nord, Sud poi si arriva alla monnezza e cazzi sparsi e m'incazzzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero...l'Italia è sempre più un'italietta...ma non so perchè io ancora l'adoro...non potrei vivere lontano da lei!!


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' vero...l'Italia è sempre più un'italianetta...ma non so perchè io ancora l'adoro...non potrei vivere lontano da lei!!


ci siamo nati...ma mi sa che tra poco, se continua così, sarà meglio trovare un posto dove svernare...


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ecco, per me questa sarebbe la vera notizia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao eh?


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa , ma ne hai parlato tu e io ti ho risposto con una battuta.
> Chi ne parla??



Anche la mia era na battuta ... mica ero seria quando chiedevo se a Milano si tromba


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ci siamo nati...ma mi sa che tra poco, se continua così, sarà meglio trovare un posto dove svernare...


Consigli? Che dici della Spagna? Almeno che sia un posto caldo...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> si



ti quoto... potrebbe anche spaccare il parabrezza anteriore...


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' vero...l'Italia è sempre più un'italietta...ma non so perchè io ancora l'adoro...non potrei vivere lontano da lei!!


GIA'.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Consigli? Che dici della Spagna? Almeno che sia un posto caldo...


la spagna in questo momento è un bel posticino


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche la mia era na battuta ... mica ero seria quando chiedevo se a Milano si tromba


prima era solo da bere...
ora si tromba e si beve.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  insomma, non ci facciamo mancare niente


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Io anche ne avrei le palle piene di questo paese ma lo amo molto.
se dovessi trasferirmi andrei in francia o in australia
anche il canada mi attira


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> la spagna in questo momento è un bel posticino


Già, lo penso anche io e poi adoro Zapatero.
E poi per certi versi è simile all'Italia...


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> prima era solo da bere...
> ora si tromba e si beve..
> 
> 
> ...



Lo si fa da sempre


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io anche ne avrei le palle piene di questo paese ma lo amo molto.
> se dovessi trasferirmi andrei in francia o in australia
> anche il canada mi attira


Troppo freddo in Canada.
Comunque a parte gli scherzi io sarei frenata anche dalla lingua...impazzirei all'idea di non riuscire ad esprimermi come voglio...


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Già, lo penso anche io e poi adoro Zapatero.
> E poi per certi versi è simile all'Italia...


zapatero ha fatto tantissimo
averne uno qui in italia...


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> zapatero ha fatto tantissimo
> averne uno qui in italia...


 
Ma davvero!! E' un vero leader e non ha paura a prendere decisioni anche molto impopolari
Se penso che i suoi avversari lo chiamavano Bambi per deriderlo...altro che cerbiattino indifeso...


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Consigli? Che dici della Spagna? Almeno che sia un posto caldo...


Pensavo al Portogallo, nel caso...molto meno caro, e molto bello.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io anche ne avrei le palle piene di questo paese ma lo amo molto.
> se dovessi trasferirmi andrei in francia o in australia
> anche il canada mi attira


Pero' vai nella parte occidentale... mi hanno detto che e' meglio... ho passato 6 mesi a Toronto e volevo suicidarmi...


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Troppo freddo in Canada.
> Comunque a parte gli scherzi io sarei frenata anche *dalla lingua*...impazzirei all'idea di non riuscire ad esprimermi come voglio...


... si parla il francese e l'inglese ... poi c'e' una marea di italiani


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> zapatero ha fatto tantissimo
> averne uno qui in italia...



MAGARI


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' vai nella parte occidentale... mi hanno detto che e' meglio... ho passato 6 mesi a Toronto e volevo suicidarmi...


pero' Lettri' ... hanno una assistenza sanitaria da fare invidia al mondo intero


----------



## ranatan (3 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si parla il francese e l'inglese ... poi c'e' una marea di italiani


Non parlavo di una ligua in particolare o di un luogo specifico...dicevo in generale.
Imparare alla mia età ad avere un'ottima padronanza di una nuova lngua non è semplice.
Diventerebbe complicato avere relazioni sociali, per non parlare del lavoro...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ci siamo nati...ma mi sa che tra poco, se continua così, *sarà meglio trovare un posto dove svernare*...


I miei già lo fanno dal 2001, alle canarie (cinque mesi all'anno...da fine ottobre ai primi di aprile!!:mrgreen

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...trooooppoooo avanti!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non è che siano facoltosi eh...ma tra quello che risparmiano sul riscaldamento, il minor costo per mangiare e per parecchio altro...non dico che fanno una patta con lo stare qui...ma neanche spendono migliaia di euro in più!

E ogni volta guadagnano un anno o due...di salute!


----------



## brugola (3 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> I miei già lo fanno dal 2001, alle canarie (cinque mesi all'anno...da fine ottobre ai primi di aprile!!:mrgreen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dio li benedica..


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Aprile 2008)

Sinceramente però non ho capito bene (probabile limite mio!:nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    la materia del contendere...

Per qualcuno far sesso a proprio piacimento senza freni morali o altro può significare un'espressione di libertà...ok!

Qualcun altro/a sostiene che si sente ugualmente libero/a anche senza maratone sessuali...ok!

Forse in soldoni la libertà è sentirsi di poter fare ciò che ci fa piacere, senza mediare col giudizio altrui (anche star a leggere un libro su una panchina invece di star chiusi in un ufficio e fregandosene di chi ti guarda come se fossi un barbone o un disoccupato..)...

L'errore sarebbe se stando su quella panchina a leggere, guardassi io gli altri come se fossero sfigati stakanovisti...

Ma visto che più o meno è quello che mi pare tutti stiano sostenendo...torno alla domanda iniziale: di cosa si sta discutendo?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> pero' Lettri' ... hanno una assistenza sanitaria da fare invidia al mondo intero



Bha' io ho fatto delle visite non mi son sembrati cosi' meravigliosi...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente però non ho capito bene (probabile limite mio!:nuke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non c'era mica un contendere 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Riflettevo su come ognuno considera la libertà


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha' io ho fatto delle visite non mi son sembrati cosi' meravigliosi...


pensa che molti americani comprano i medicinali in Canada, costano come minimo la meta'


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non c'era mica un contendere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E allora come mai sul tuo bel visino non ho visto la proverbiale e consueta distensione???


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E allora come mai sul tuo bel visino non ho visto la proverbiale e consueta distensione???


mi stanno facendo incazzare sul lavoro.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ho una collega che appenderei per le narici al gancio dei salumieri


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Si è incontrata con 100 dei 300 uomini che le hanno scritto. A letto solo con la metà di loro*
> 
> *«Voglio sesso», 50 partner in tre mesi*
> 
> ...


Certo che non è trombare che rende liberi... 
ma farlo come Laura Michaels forse significa rompere vecchi stereotipi sulla donna... liberarsi dai condizionamenti che società, famiglia, scuola, religione ecc... hanno imposto alle donne per secoli...
Niente di nuovo sotto il sole... se, come dice Lettrice, le 30enni gli uomini se li mangiano... aggiungo che le 20enni se li divorano... non dimentichiamo cosa è venuto fuori dopo l'assassinio di Meredith a Perugia... lo studio è spesso un pretesto per esperienze a 360°...
E non raccontiamoci ancora la favola dei paesini... le ragazze vanno in città per studio o altro... e fanno come e più delle altre... 
Capisco la domanda che si pone Femmina... come fanno a trovare tanta gente che gli piace... infatti non possono piacere tutti... ma se parliamo di solo sesso, dobbiamo convenire che l'eccitazione sessuale non sorge in tutti allo stesso modo... addirittura per alcuni, il raccapricciante è eccitante... per altri, il piacere è nel rinnovare incessantemente l'esperienza di fronte a qualcosa di nuovo... per altri ancora è l'essere continuo oggetto di piacere per molti uomini senza nome e senza volto (ricordate "La vita sessuale di Catherine Millet"?)...
Insomma anche su questo molti-modi


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> pensa che molti americani comprano i medicinali in Canada, costano come minimo la meta'


Vero... ma sai che anche qua e' lo stesso?... una scatola di paracetamolo... costa all'incirca 1 euro


----------



## Mari' (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero... ma sai che anche qua e' lo stesso?... una scatola di paracetamolo... costa all'incirca 1 euro


Non mi stupisco, m'incazzo


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'Italia non si ferma a Milano.


Vero vero, concordo. Per fortuna...


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma a me sembra piu' una ricerca ossessiva che altro... ma le inglesi si sa... credono che per tenersi un uomo debbano fargli un p.....o alla prima uscita....anzi ancor prima di presentarsi


 
Questa cosa detta da una donna mi stupisce... Credi davvero che lo facciano per tenersi un uomo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

































Non ho parole. E che a difendere la libertà sessuale femminile ci pensi un uomo (un grande uomo come MM ma sempre uomo è) mi stupisce ancora di più. Ma dove sta il problema? 

ps parlo di donne single, non di tradimenti amanti ecc.ecc.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Si è incontrata con 100 dei 300 uomini che le hanno scritto. A letto solo con la metà di loro*
> 
> *«Voglio sesso», 50 partner in tre mesi*
> 
> ...


 

ma mi faccia il piacere lauretta...è la libertà piu' semplice e meno costosa da conquistare.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2008)

*solidarietà asu.*



Asudem ha detto:


> mi stanno facendo incazzare sul lavoro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io ne tre fallocentrici....stamane uno l'ho sbattuto al muro.

e domani passero' al secondo.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io ne tre fallocentrici....stamane uno l'ho sbattuto al muro.
> 
> e domani passero' al secondo.


la piazza però è mia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









(nuovo cinema paradiso? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Questa cosa detta da una donna mi stupisce... Credi davvero che lo facciano per tenersi un uomo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si ed ed detto da delle donne donne inglesi... e scusami ma il comportamento e' notato dai media non da Lettrice... e non ci vedo nessuna liberta' parola questa super sbandierata in cause perse...

Comunque opinioni diverse...


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ed ed detto da delle donne donne inglesi... e scusami ma il comportamento e' notato dai media non da Lettrice... e non ci vedo nessuna liberta' parola questa super sbandierata in cause perse...
> 
> Comunque opinioni diverse...


Certo Lettri opinioni diverse. A me, da donna, non importa come le altre donne vivano la propria sessualità. Vorrei soltanto la vivessero con serenità e con gioia.
Tutto qui. Poi quello che fanno o non fanno, problema loro...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo Lettri opinioni diverse. A me, da donna, non importa come le altre donne vivano la propria sessualità. Vorrei soltanto la vivessero con serenità e con gioia.
> Tutto qui. Poi quello che fanno o non fanno, problema loro...


ma scusa Mk tu credi che invece alle altre donne che scrivono qui gliene freghi qualcosa di come altre donne vivono  la loro sessualità?
io personalmente non riesco a trombarmene 50 in tre mesi perchè non ne trovo 50 che mi piacciono (e a cui piaccia, chiaramente) , perchè non ne ho neanche  il tempo, ma *sopratutto* perchè una scopata e via mi può andar bene due/tre volte ma oggi ,se possibile, cercherei altro .
Però ho una testa, un cervello e mi domando il perchè di quello che vedo intorno. Quindi mi chiedo come una ragazzina (23 anni son pochini) abbia questa frenesia di  ricercare   sesso ,che io posso immaginare (ma morta lì) come una mancanza di altro.
Lo dico e stop. Mi sembrava strano il termine libertà in questo contesto.
poi viene fuori che ad alcune ,(e sembrerebbe parecchie) è negata la libertà di fare sesso liberamente e ne prendo atto.
Partivo dal presupposto (forse sbagliato) che già lo fosse.
poi ,sai che ti dico?
tutto questo vivi e lascia vivere a me sa un po' di chissenefrega.
Partendo da questo presupposto non discuto di nessuna attitudine, problema, pensiero.
Mi domando però se questa lauretta fosse mia figlia se non mi farei qualche domanda ,senza per questo giudicare o accusare


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusa Mk tu credi che invece alle altre donne che scrivono qui gliene freghi qualcosa di come altre donne vivono  la loro sessualità?
> io personalmente non riesco a trombarmene 50 in tre mesi perchè non ne trovo 50 che mi piacciono (e a cui piaccia, chiaramente) , perchè non ne ho neanche  il tempo, ma *sopratutto* perchè una scopata e via mi può andar bene due/tre volte ma oggi ,se possibile, cercherei altro .
> Però ho una testa, un cervello e mi domando il perchè di quello che vedo intorno. Quindi mi chiedo come una ragazzina (23 anni son pochini) abbia questa frenesia di  ricercare   sesso ,che io posso immaginare (ma morta lì) come una mancanza di altro.
> Lo dico e stop. Mi sembrava strano il termine libertà in questo contesto.
> ...


Onestamente io lo paragono alle disfunzioni alimentari... come dire che uno/a che si strafoga di cibo ha solo piu' appettito... sempre piu' spesso non e' cosi' semplice... 
Io lauretta l'avrei spiaccicata al muro...


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2008)

come ho già scritto nel mio primo intervento ... è molto frequente tra le 20enni di oggi...
porsi qualche domanda mi pare giusto...


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

*No scusate...*

Ma io non capisco... dove sta il problema? Certo che il caso esposto qui è un'esagerazione... e non a caso è riportato dai media. Facile sia tutto inventato.
Ma anche se fosse? Quello che mi stupisce è mettere i LIMITI. E concordo con MM quando dice che tutta questa libertà sessuale nelle donne non esiste. E forse non esiste nemmeno negli uomini. Diciamo che per un uomo è più accettabile socialmente? E' un po' il luogo comune dell'uomo vecchio e ricco che sta con la ragazzina... mentre se è la donna quella più anziana... apriti cielo! A tutti noi piace fare l'amore no? Ma se l'amore non c'è e si fa del sesso sano e gioioso, uomini o donne che si sia, perché fare del moralismo su questo? Perché tutta questa libertà non c'è... o no?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco... dove sta il problema? Certo che il caso esposto qui è un'esagerazione... e non a caso è riportato dai media. Facile sia tutto inventato.
> Ma anche se fosse? Quello che mi stupisce è mettere i LIMITI. E concordo con MM quando dice che tutta questa libertà sessuale nelle donne non esiste. E forse non esiste nemmeno negli uomini. Diciamo che per un uomo è più accettabile socialmente? E' un po' il luogo comune dell'uomo vecchio e ricco che sta con la ragazzina... mentre se è la donna quella più anziana... apriti cielo! A tutti noi piace fare l'amore no? Ma se l'amore non c'è e si fa del sesso sano e gioioso, uomini o donne che si sia, perché fare del moralismo su questo? Perché tutta questa libertà non c'è... o no?


uno è anche libero di ubriacarsi tutte le sere come une mulo, di sbattere il cranio contro i muri e di mettersi la maschera di zorro e andare al super con la mascherina e la spada.
Io mi domando perchè. Che c'è di strano?
Chi mette i limiti? dove vedi mettere i limiti??parlandone?
tu li stai mettendo ,a chi la pensa diversamente da te 
fai sempre di tutta l'erba un fascio in nome di una filosofia del vivi e lascia vivere che a me sembra un stracatafottersene di tutto e di tutti .
e sono certa che questo ragionamento sia valido solo finchè non tocca il tuo orticello perchè se tua figlia a 20 si tromberà 20 uomini in un mese non so mica se lo liquiderai con *fare l'amore è bello e piace  a tutti.*
sempre però con un occhio di riguardo verso alcuni e mai verso altri.
offendi le donne col commento sul vecchio e la ragazzina e l'opposto.
credimi, critichi chi pensi lo faccia ma non hai una gran considerazione delle donne. Proprio per niente.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> come ho già scritto nel mio primo intervento ... è molto frequente tra le 20enni di oggi...
> *porsi qualche domanda mi pare giusto*...


Lo penso anche io... ma voglio precisare che non e' per mettere etichette, ma perche' a me sembra piu' un "problema" che una liberta' acquisita... Diciamocelo che ad avere 100 uomini ci riescono tutte le donne, non vedo nessuna conquista o difficolta'... specie nulla da invidiare... scusate ma io faccio selezione all'ingresso c'ho i miei limiti e mi piacciono... come dicevano 50 uomini che mi possono interessare anche solo sessualmente/esteticamente in tre mesi non li incontrerei mai... massimo credo tra i 5 e i 10... 50 per me rappresenta un _'ndo cojo, cojo_ purche' respiri... lo trovo un comportamento piu' ossessivo che altro, ripeto paragonabile alle disfunzioni alimentari... e non vedo nessuna coscienza della propria sessualita' nello scopare a caso... chiaramente vale per maschietti e femminuccie... 
C'e' una frase ne " Il Grande Lebowsky" in cui Julianne Moore (Maude Lebowsky) si riferisce a Tara Reid (Bonnie Leboswsky) definendola una ninfomane che non trae nessun reale piacere dall'atto sessuale, perche' fondamentalmente non ha idea di cosa sia il sesso... mi sembra una definizione fantastica e molto realistica, infatti l'amore grazie a dio non viene manco menzionato, e dubito lo dicesse per invidia... le gioe del sesso sono una liberta' che va conquistata la ricerca disperata della scopata per me altra roba... 
Ma di nuovo parere personale...


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono certa che questo ragionamento sia valido solo finchè non tocca il tuo orticello perchè se tua figlia a 20 si tromberà 20 uomini in un mese non so mica se lo liquiderai con *fare l'amore è bello e piace a tutti.*
> sempre però con un occhio di riguardo verso alcuni e mai verso altri.
> offendi le donne col commento sul vecchio e la ragazzina e l'opposto.
> credimi, critichi chi pensi lo faccia ma non hai una gran considerazione delle donne. Proprio per niente.


 
Mia figlia spero farà quello che vorrà fare, senza condizionamenti. Certo se immagino il suo futuro immagino una donna libera. Ma la vita che avrà da adulta sarà la SUA vita. Io da madre posso soltanto volerle bene, qualsiasi strada decida di prendere. Sulla considerazione che io avrei delle donne non capisco... spiega se vuoi...


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... le gioe del sesso sono una liberta' che va conquistata la ricerca disperata della scopata per me altra roba...


Infatti io parlo di GIOIA non di bulimia sessuale, che è un'altra cosa...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mia figlia spero farà quello che vorrà fare, senza condizionamenti. Certo se immagino il suo futuro immagino una donna libera. Ma la vita che avrà da adulta sarà la SUA vita. Io da madre posso soltanto volerle bene, qualsiasi strada decida di prendere. Sulla considerazione che io avrei delle donne non capisco... spiega se vuoi...


hai un atteggiamento ostile e chiuso verso le donne nonostante i salamelecchi e le moine.
parti dal presupposto che una donna che non si tromba 20 uomini al mese, che non si ponga come solo tette e culo, che s'incazza per certi atteggiamenti  si maceri d'invidia per chi lo fa.
a me non piace affatto.
e lo dico

per quanto riguarda la libertà di tua figlia ne riparliamo quando ti scontrerai con difficiltà che cozzano con la tua idea di libertà


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti io parlo di GIOIA non di bulimia sessuale, che è un'altra cosa...


MK noi e' di disfunzioni che si parla dal primo post vista la 23enne dell'articolo...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti io parlo di GIOIA non di bulimia sessuale, che è un'altra cosa...


ma li leggi i thread prima di commentare o no??
a me 50 trombate in tre mesi fanno pensare a una leggera bulimia..


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai un atteggiamento ostile e chiuso verso le donne nonostante i salamelecchi e le moine.
> parti dal presupposto che una donna che non si tromba 20 uomini al mese, che non si ponga come solo tette e culo, che s'incazza per certi atteggiamenti si maceri d'invidia per chi lo fa.
> a me non piace affatto.
> e lo dico
> ...


 
Non è questo. Non me ne frega niente dell'invidia o di chi è meglio di chi. Ma che ognuno sia LIBERO di vivere come vuole. Se è davvero quello che vuole. Poi se vogliamo stare a raccontarcela...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non è questo. Non me ne frega niente dell'invidia o di chi è meglio di chi. Ma che ognuno sia LIBERO di vivere come vuole. Se è davvero quello che vuole.* Poi se vogliamo stare a* *raccontarcela..*.


ma cosa ci raccontiamo???
cosa cazzo vuoi che stiamo tutti a raccontarcela su un forum??
vedi come poco consideri gli altri?


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cosa ci raccontiamo???
> cosa cazzo vuoi che stiamo tutti a raccontarcela su un forum??
> vedi come poco consideri gli altri?


Va bene, come vuoi. Io sono l'essere superiore e considero poco gli altri. Va bene così? Se questo è discutere...


----------



## Old Jesus (3 Aprile 2008)

Io penso che una persona che non ha problemi e che è tranquilla con se stessa non stia lì a giudicare come vivano gli altri la sessualità. 
Ma per la miseriaccia, perchè fare sempre i giudici ?
Per cosa ci si indigna ? Quale diritto si ha di indignarsi per le libere e non criminali scelte di un altro essere umano ?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Va bene, come vuoi. Io sono l'essere superiore e considero poco gli altri. Va bene così? Se questo è discutere...


perchè? non è discutere?
o siccome c'ho preso, la chiudiamo qui??
chi vuole giocare (jouer) un ruolo lo fa fino i fondo Mk.
io sarò pure una rompicoglioni troppo diretta ma non mi sembra di essere fuori tema con te, ora


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io penso che una persona che non ha problemi e che è tranquilla con se stessa non stia lì a giudicare come vivano gli altri la sessualità.
> Ma per la miseriaccia, perchè fare sempre i giudici ?
> Per cosa ci si indigna ? Quale diritto si ha di indignarsi per le libere e non criminali scelte di un altro essere umano ?


hai letto da qualche parte d'indignazione?


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè? non è discutere?
> o siccome c'ho preso, la chiudiamo qui??
> chi vuole giocare (jouer) un ruolo lo fa fino i fondo Mk.
> io sarò pure una rompicoglioni troppo diretta ma non mi sembra di essere fuori tema con te, ora


E' che non capisco come non si possa andare oltre. Tutto qui. Io non voglio giocare nessun ruolo... ci credo in quello che dico. E lo pago, sulla mia pelle. E non mi sembra di essere una che gioca con tette ecc. O no?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non è questo. Non me ne frega niente dell'invidia o di chi è meglio di chi. Ma che ognuno sia LIBERO di vivere come vuole. *Se è davvero quello che vuole*. Poi se vogliamo stare a raccontarcela...



Ma chi se la racconta? Tu che non ti poni neanche il problema che forse non e' esattamente quello che vogliono, ma che vanno compensando in maniera disfunzionale alcune evidenti carenze, sventolando la bandiera di una presunta liberta'... o io che qualche domanda me la pongo visto il fenomeno che non trovo assolutamente salutare?


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io penso che una persona che non ha problemi e che è tranquilla con se stessa non stia lì a giudicare come vivano gli altri la sessualità.
> Ma per la miseriaccia, perchè fare sempre i giudici ?
> Per cosa ci si indigna ? Quale diritto si ha di indignarsi per le libere e non criminali scelte di un altro essere umano ?


e ti quoto...


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> assolutamente salutare?


Per chi? Ma chi siamo noi per giudicare se una cosa è salutare o meno per qualcun'altro?

ps o qualcun altro? Ahhhhhhhhhh poi arriva Chen e mi cazzia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  , aiuto...


----------



## Old Jesus (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai letto da qualche parte d'indignazione?


Si. Anche se fai di tutto per non farlo trasparire.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' che non capisco come non si possa andare oltre. Tutto qui. Io non voglio giocare nessun ruolo... ci credo in quello che dico. E lo pago, sulla mia pelle*. E non mi sembra di essere una che gioca con tette ec*c. O no?


e se anche fosse?
ognuno non è libero di fare quello che vuole??
però se uno ti giudica (che giochi sulle tette)tale vai sulla difensiva.
Guarda che discutere può anche voler dire vedere messi in discussione i propri ragionamenti che non sono assoluti e definitivi. si fa per questo, nn per imporre i propri come verità assoluta 
Per ruolo intendevo quello del vivi e lascia vivere, la libertà senza che voglia dire una fava, me ne fotto basta che non mi rompano


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Si. Anche se fai di tutto per non farlo trasparire.


non ho bisogno di fingere.
se m'indigno stai certo che lo dico.


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se anche fosse?
> ognuno non è libero di fare quello che vuole??
> però se uno ti giudica (che giochi sulle tette)tale vai sulla difensiva.
> Guarda che discutere può anche voler dire vedere messi in discussione i propri ragionamenti che non sono assoluti e definitivi. si fa per questo, nn per imporre i propri come verità assoluta
> Per ruolo intendevo quello del vivi e lascia vivere, la libertà senza che voglia dire una fava, me ne fotto basta che non mi rompano


Se parliamo di sesso, di persone adulte e consenzienti, nella lealtà, senza fare del male a nessuno, sì me ne fotto basta che non mi rompano...


----------



## Old Jesus (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho bisogno di fingere.
> se m'indigno stai certo che lo dico.


Ma guarda che lo hai detto, chiaramente. Senza fingere.
Lo stai negando ora, e non capisco perchè.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Per chi? Ma chi siamo noi per giudicare se una cosa è salutare o meno per qualcun'altro?


Allora dammi la definizione di buliamia sessuale... perche' vedi io una persona che si strafoga di cibo fino a vomitare considero la condizione di questa persona non salutare... se una ragazza di 23 anni va a letto con 50 uomini in 3 mesi conosciuti online in un blog appositamente da lei creato... bhe' mi viene il vago sospetto che sia leggermente bulimica... e non mi sembra una condizione salutare...


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora dammi la definizione di buliamia sessuale... perche' vedi io una persona che si strafoga di cibo fino a vomitare considero la condizione di questa persona non salutare... se una ragazza di 23 anni va a letto con 50 uomini in 3 mesi conosciuti online in un blog appositamente da lei creato... bhe' mi viene il vago sospetto che sia leggermente bulimica... e non mi sembra una condizione salutare...


 
Non lo so. Non la conosco. Se lei è contenta e soddisfatta...


----------



## Old Addos (3 Aprile 2008)

*Il tedesco mi soccorre*

Trombeit macht frei.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2008)

> Domanda: e per quanto riguarda la bulimia sessuale?
> Paola Piattella: si tratta di un desiderio "eccessivo" non tanto per la quantità, ma per la scarsità della soddisfazione che si trae dalle esperienze. Come nella bulimia alimentare, il sesso qui non è fonte di piacere, ma di gratificazione ad altri livelli


Il sospetto che questa 23enne possa essere bulimica mi pare ci sia...


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Trombeit macht frei.

































peut etre...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma guarda che lo hai detto, chiaramente. Senza fingere.
> Lo stai negando ora, e non capisco perchè.


leggi bene.
ho parlato di una mia incomprensione e di un percepire un problema nascosto da un atteggiamento.
se mi quoti dove ho parlato d'indignazione mi fai un favore


----------



## Old Jesus (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> leggi bene.
> ho parlato di una mia incomprensione e di un percepire un problema nascosto da un atteggiamento.
> se mi quoti dove ho parlato d'indignazione mi fai un favore


Qui traspare con chiarezza l'indignazione.....

_ma scusa Mk tu credi che invece alle altre donne che scrivono qui gliene freghi qualcosa di come altre donne vivono la loro sessualità?
io personalmente non riesco a trombarmene 50 in tre mesi perchè non ne trovo 50 che mi piacciono (e a cui piaccia, chiaramente) , perchè non ne ho neanche il tempo, ma *sopratutto* perchè una scopata e via mi può andar bene due/tre volte ma oggi ,se possibile, cercherei altro .
*Però ho una testa, un cervello e mi domando il perchè di quello che vedo intorno*. Quindi mi chiedo come una ragazzina (23 anni son pochini) abbia questa frenesia di ricercare sesso ,che io posso immaginare (ma morta lì) come una mancanza di altro.
Lo dico e stop. Mi sembrava strano il termine libertà in questo contesto.
poi viene fuori che ad alcune ,(e sembrerebbe parecchie) è negata la libertà di fare sesso liberamente e ne prendo atto.
Partivo dal presupposto (forse sbagliato) che già lo fosse.
poi ,sai che ti dico?
*tutto questo vivi e lascia vivere a me sa un po' di chissenefrega.
*Partendo da questo presupposto non discuto di nessuna attitudine, problema, pensiero.
Mi domando però se questa lauretta fosse mia figlia se non mi farei qualche domanda ,senza per questo giudicare o accusare_

E poi, qua e là, ammorbidisci...

Lanci la pietra e nascondi la mano....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Qui traspare con chiarezza l'indignazione.....
> 
> _ma scusa Mk tu credi che invece alle altre donne che scrivono qui gliene freghi qualcosa di come altre donne vivono la loro sessualità?
> io personalmente non riesco a trombarmene 50 in tre mesi perchè non ne trovo 50 che mi piacciono (e a cui piaccia, chiaramente) , perchè non ne ho neanche il tempo, ma *sopratutto* perchè una scopata e via mi può andar bene due/tre volte ma oggi ,se possibile, cercherei altro .
> ...


sei dialetticamente confuso . 
Dove sarebbe l'indignazione?
francamente me ne infischio.
hai già sfornato la tua bella etichetta e archiviato .
non nascondo niente. se lancio prendo la mira e resto pure a vedere se il sasso arriva.


----------



## Old Jesus (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei dialetticamente confuso .
> Dove sarebbe l'indignazione?
> francamente me ne infischio.
> hai già sfornato la tua bella etichetta e archiviato .
> non nascondo niente. se lancio prendo la mira e resto pure a vedere se il sasso arriva.


Ok, ok, ok......
Dialetticamente confuso.... Accolgo la constatazione e ci penso

Spero tu accetti, altrettanto, la mia serena constatazione di quanta acidità stai tirando fuori stasera.....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ok, ok, ok......
> Dialetticamente confuso.... Accolgo la constatazione e ci penso
> 
> Spero tu accetti, altrettanto, la mia serena constatazione di quanta acidità stai tirando fuori stasera.....


accetto e archivio.
pare che non ne conosciate altre ma tant'è...


----------



## Old Jesus (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> accetto e archivio.
> pare che non ne conosciate altre ma tant'è...


OOOhhhhh.... Brava Asudem.... 

Qua la mano....

Cioccolatino ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2008)

Quella ragazza è una poveretta e chiunque vive il sesso, il cibo, l'alcol, il fumo, il gioco in quel modo ha una dipendenza.
Poi vorrei che una donna (un uomo non so) mi dicesse se lei trova più piacevole il sesso con sconosciuti una volta e via o il sesso ripetuto con una stessa persona.

Vorrei anche che una donna mi dicesse che si diverte di più a far pompini a uno sconosciuto che se ne va senza conoscerne il nome o se preferisce avere un rapporto in cui anche la sua sessualità e il suo piacere vengono considerati.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> OOOhhhhh.... Brava Asudem....
> 
> Qua la mano....
> 
> Cioccolatino ?


grazie. Accetto volentieri anche se preferisco il salato. ( lo so, lo so la battuta è facile ma che te devo dì?)
buona serata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## Old Jesus (3 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella ragazza è una poveretta e chiunque vive il sesso, il cipo, l'alcol, il fumo, il gioco in quel modo ha una dipendenza.
> Poi vorrei che una donna (un uomo non so) mi dicesse se lei trova più piacevole il sesso con sconosciuti una volta e via o il sesso ripetuto con una stessa persona.
> 
> Vorrei anche che una donna mi dicesse che si diverte di più a far pompini a uno sconosciuto che se ne va senza conoscerne il nome o se preferisce avere un rapporto in cui anche la sua sessualità e il suo piacere vengono considerati.


Quoto buona parte del tuo discorso. Spesso, sai, è questione di modi di fare.

Hai motivato senza dare l'impressione di fare moralismo....


----------



## Old Jesus (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie. Accetto volentieri anche se preferisco il salato. ( lo so, lo so la battuta è facile ma che te devo dì?)
> buona serata
> 
> 
> ...


Lascia perdere il salato.... Coi casini che abbiamo già rischiamo l'ipertensione....

Vai col dolce, vai...

Buona serata a te


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella ragazza è una poveretta e chiunque vive il sesso, il cipo, l'alcol, il fumo, il gioco in quel modo ha una dipendenza.
> Poi vorrei che una donna (un uomo non so) mi dicesse se lei trova più piacevole il sesso con sconosciuti una volta e via o il sesso ripetuto con una stessa persona.
> 
> Vorrei anche che una donna mi dicesse che si diverte di più a far pompini a uno sconosciuto che se ne va senza conoscerne il nome o se preferisce avere un rapporto in cui anche la sua sessualità e il suo piacere vengono considerati.


 
Su "quella ragazza è una poveretta" avrei da ridire perché non conoscendo esattamente la situazione posso pensare a una notizia creata appositamente per fare notizia... appunto... Per il resto dipende. E comunque potrebbe anche essere... certo con tutti questi uomini avrei dei dubbi, però...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Quoto buona parte del tuo discorso. Spesso, sai, è questione di modi di fare.
> 
> *Hai motivato senza dare l'impressione di fare moralismo....*


*Mi devo preoccupare??*


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche se preferisco il salato
> 
> .


Pure io!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (3 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Mi devo preoccupare??*


Forse.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Su "quella ragazza è una poveretta" avrei da ridire perché non conoscendo esattamente la situazione posso pensare a una notizia creata appositamente per fare notizia... appunto... Per il resto dipende. E comunque potrebbe anche essere... certo con tutti questi uomini avrei dei dubbi, però...


Si discute ipotizzando che sia vero.
Probabilmente non lo è ...probabilmente è una storia inventata per far parlare di sè come quando Lory Del Santo raccontava di aver avuto un appartamento per una notte con Kassoghi ...mentre aveva avuto molto meno ...
In questo caso si potrebbe discutere sul perché una ragazza giovanissima ritenga opportuno diventar famosa facendosi una simile pubblicità (ma forse rientra nella normalità della cultura del reality)...


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ma forse rientra nella normalità della cultura del reality...


Sì... su questo sono d'accordo con te... Si sente che i tuoi valori sono quelli degli anni nei quali non crede più nessuno. Io non li ho vissuti, troppo piccola, troppo chiuso l'ambiente nel quale vivevo... Li rimpiango, avrei voluto esserci...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì... su questo sono d'accordo con te... Si sente che i tuoi valori sono quelli degli anni nei quali non crede più nessuno. Io non li ho vissuti, troppo piccola, troppo chiuso l'ambiente nel quale vivevo... Li rimpiango, avrei voluto esserci...


In questo periodo a Blob trasmettono le opinioni sulla politica di maturandi di varie parti d'Italia.
Ai miei tempi certe cose di quella superficialità e insieme disillusione senza alcun bilanciamento di impegno personale non le avrebbe dette nessuno


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In questo periodo a Blob trasmettono le opinioni sulla politica di maturandi di varie parti d'Italia.
> Ai miei tempi certe cose di quella superficialità e insieme disillusione senza alcun bilanciamento di impegno personale non le avrebbe dette nessuno


Persa sì concordo con te. Ma dove siete???? Dove sono quelli che ci credevano davvero? Capisco poi il vuoto dei 20enni... E' molto triste tutto ciò... qualcuno che ci crede c'è ancora. Ma come li giudica la società? Vedi Bolzaneto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa sì concordo con te. *Ma dove siete????* Dove sono quelli che ci credevano davvero? Capisco poi il vuoto dei 20enni... E' molto triste tutto ciò... qualcuno che ci crede c'è ancora. Ma come li giudica la società? Vedi Bolzaneto...


In pensione o in attesa di pensione...


----------



## Old Jesus (3 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In questo periodo a Blob trasmettono le opinioni sulla politica di maturandi di varie parti d'Italia.
> Ai miei tempi certe cose di quella superficialità e insieme disillusione senza alcun bilanciamento di impegno personale non le avrebbe dette nessuno


Se l'unico modello che gli si fornisce è la televisione.....

Mio figlio ha 13 anni e non è per nulla così.... Anzi. Devo dire io basta alla sua continua voglia di approfondire temi socio-politici. Sennò si fanno le tre di notte come niente.....


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In pensione o in attesa di pensione...


 






















beh tu ci credi ancora no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh tu ci credi ancora no?


Io credo in tante cose ...ma l'età per cambiare il mondo agendo in un certo modo è passato ...io spero di passare qualcosa alle nuove generazioni...


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo in tante cose ...ma l'età per cambiare il mondo agendo in un certo modo è passato ...io spero di passare qualcosa alle nuove generazioni...


Io non credo P/R che sia una questione di età. Credo che manchino i punti di riferimento e che tanti di questi punti di riferimento si perdano per strada... però davvero qualcuno che ci crede ancora esiste, a 20 a 30 a 40 anni e anche oltre.
Manca la rete. Manca il coordinamento. Ma qualcosa si muove...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la piazza però è mia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


siiiiiiiiiiiiii )))


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Trombeit macht frei.



I nazisti nel portone d'ingresso dei campi di concentramento scrivevano "il lavoro rende liberi"... alquanto sadico come umorismo...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Quella ragazza è una poveretta* e chiunque vive il sesso, il cibo, l'alcol, il fumo, il gioco in quel modo ha una dipendenza.
> Poi vorrei che una donna (un uomo non so) mi dicesse se lei trova più piacevole il sesso con sconosciuti una volta e via o il sesso ripetuto con una stessa persona.
> 
> Vorrei anche che una donna mi dicesse che si diverte di più a far pompini a uno sconosciuto che se ne va senza conoscerne il nome o se preferisce avere un rapporto in cui anche la sua sessualità e il suo piacere vengono considerati.


Che ne sai, mica la conosci. Magari lei e' contenta e soddisfatta...


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che ne sai, mica la conosci. Magari lei e' contenta e soddisfatta...


Chissà...potrebbe anche darsi. O magari no...è infelice. Magari voleva farsene il doppio e il non esserci riuscita l'ha sconfortata. Non conosciamo niente di lei, delle sue motivazioni...chissà.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chissà...potrebbe anche darsi. O magari no...è infelice. Magari voleva farsene il doppio e il non esserci riuscita l'ha sconfortata. Non conosciamo niente di lei, delle sue motivazioni...chissà.


avere nella vita ambizioni come quelle di darsi smodatamente alle fellatio è sicuramente auspicabile per ogni giovane donna


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> avere nella vita ambizioni come quelle di darsi smodatamente alle fellatio è sicuramente auspicabile per ogni giovane donna


c'è di peggio


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2008)

dedicarsi con criterio scientifico  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 al sesso anale?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> dedicarsi con criterio scientifico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ecco!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





miiii che brutta quella faccina


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2008)

è la santarella


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

*esempio di libertà della donna*

siete libere di scrivere tutte le belinate che vi vengono in mente...


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> avere nella vita ambizioni come quelle di darsi smodatamente alle fellatio è sicuramente auspicabile per ogni giovane donna


non parlerei di ambizioni...ma sai, c'è chi ha la passione per la nutella, chi per altro. La felicità si trova nelle piccole cose.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> siete libere di scrivere tutte le belinate che vi vengono in mente...


e gli uomini no?


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non parlerei di ambizioni...ma sai, c'è chi ha la passione per la nutella, chi per altro. La felicità si trova nelle* piccole* cose.


eh capisco...a cosa ti riferisci 

	
	
		
		
	


	










fai bene a non buttarti giù per quel problemino


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> eh capisco...a cosa ti riferisci
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















che linguacciuta che sei!!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non parlerei di ambizioni...ma sai, c'è chi ha la passione per la nutella, chi per altro. La felicità si trova nelle piccole cose.


 
sono mica sempre così "piccole" 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> eh capisco...a cosa ti riferisci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


problemino?
infatti...il buttarsi giù è assai peggio!


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sono mica sempre così "piccole"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a volte si a volte no...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> a volte si a volte no...


 
e non ti dico quando oltre a non essere piccole sono...lente!

Bacio!


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e non ti dico quando oltre a non essere piccole sono...lente!
> 
> Bacio!


lente o veloci, dipende da altro...ma è un discorso diverso.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> lente o veloci, dipende da altro...ma è un discorso diverso.


 
è un discorso di distorsioni della mascella! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è un discorso di distorsioni della mascella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è un discorso di distorsioni della mascella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche quello...


----------

